# And one for the Airborne Ranger in the sky . . .



## tjwest (Oct 19, 2011)

Those of you who spent time in 1st Platoon, B Co., 3/75 may recall a tradition started by then-PSG Smitty of gathering around a bottle of Jack on this date to tip one back in honor of Jonn Edmunds and Kris Stonesifer. Jonn was my first team leader when I arrived at 3rd Batt. He deserves much of the credit for putting me in a position to succeed as a Ranger, and in the time before he was taken from us my wife and I got a chance to become close friends with Jonn and his wife Anne. Kris arrived in Battalion one RIP class before me, and was my classmate at the Pre-Ranger course. Had he not fallen into that ravine during the nighttime land nav course and gotten hurt, in all likelihood, he would have been at Lowers in Camp Merrill with me instead of on that doomed Blackhawk in Pakistan on October 19, 2001. Ten years ago today the gods reached down and took both men from this earth all too early. In keeping with the tradition started by Smitty all those years ago, tonight I will be tipping back a shot of Jack in their honor. Here's to you, Jonn and Kris, two Airborne Rangers in the sky.


----------



## DA SWO (Oct 19, 2011)

RIP:


----------



## Boon (Oct 19, 2011)

I remember them both well.  RIP brothers


----------



## Scotth (Oct 19, 2011)

RIP


----------



## Ranger Psych (Oct 19, 2011)

RIP.


----------



## medicchick (Oct 19, 2011)

RIP


----------



## lancero (Oct 19, 2011)

RIP, brother.
I still wear a KIA bracelet with Spc. Jonn Edmunds name on it.


----------



## HoosierAnnie (Oct 19, 2011)

Slainte


----------



## Muppet (Oct 20, 2011)

R.I.P

F.M.


----------



## tova (Oct 20, 2011)

RIP, Godspeed, PBS....


----------



## Warchief (Oct 21, 2011)

Standdown and rest easy Warriors.


----------



## formerBrat (Oct 21, 2011)

RIP


----------

